# Natural Pro David Hannah Joins Musclechat



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Prior to joining the board for the Reload thread I got David Hannah to do an interview for the natural muscle section on Musclechat. I've know Davy for a few years now and he's always been an absolute gent willing to give his time to anyone who would ask for it. He was a great role model for myself when I was first starting out in the natural muscle scene and a total beast in the gym. His powerlifting records are proof of that. I'm sure if anyone has any questions following the interview Davy would be more than happy to answer them.

















*Name:* David Hannah

*Age:* 49

*Bodybuilding titles & Accolades*

4x Scottish titles, 4x Northern titles, 2x British titles, British Pro Grand Prix Champion 2010

*Any other sporting accolades:*

4 x Scottish, 1 x British, 1 x European Power lifting titles and former world record holder for Dead lift. I think I may still hold a couple of British or European records.

*Gym you train at and location:*

Grangemouth Sports Stadium, and Body Academy, Perth

*Q.1 Why did you start training and did you have any goals of competing to begin with? *

I started lifting weights in order to gain some weight after I came out of the sport of horseracing at 19. When I started in racing at 16, I weighed just over 5 stone and even when I left I was only around 7!! I had no intentions to compete when I started lifting and had no real knowledge of bodybuilding

*Q.2 Were you into sport growing up? If so which ones?*

I did a bit of running at school, but I started riding at around 12 years old, and that took up most of my time

*Q.3 what is your current training schedule like?*

* How does it differ between pre-contest and off season? Do you do much cardio work? *

At the moment I'm experimenting with HIT although I tend to change training rep ranges periodically. Usually I'll stick with the exercises that I feel work best for me but will change the order I do them in fairly frequently. As for pre-contest I still try to train as heavy and intensely as I can for as long as I can in the lead up to a show. I feel that you need to train that way in order to keep as much muscle as possible, and use diet and cardio work to get you lean.

*Q.4 How long have you been competing?*

I actually did my first show as a junior, so that means I've been competing for around 29 years!!

*Q.5 What are your main competitive achievements? *

I think winning my Pro Card in 2001 was one of the best moments, but to win the British Grand Prix after being out of competition for over 4 years after an injury was amazing. Finishing second in the World Championships this year was also a great experience, but I'm determined to improve on that. I'm also quite proud of the fact that I was undefeated as a Power lifter and managed to hold a World record too.

*Q.6 Who are your main sources of inspiration in your training and whose physiques do you most admire?*

*Well I've competed against some great Bodybuilders who I've admired but if it came down to it I'd have to say that Nigel Davis had probably the best physique I've ever seen. Most people think of Nigel as having incredible proportions and symmetry, but he was also big. I should know as I had the misfortune to stand beside him onstage on several occasions!! It was actually a great honour, he had it all and I'm glad to say he's still a great mate of mine. As for inspiration, every time i attend a contest and see the standard of competitors we have now I'm inspired to keep training hard just so as I don't look out of place at the shows. The standard now from teens to masters is incredible. *

*Q.7 What are your current competitive goals? *

I hope to do the World Championships again next year and that is my main focus

*Q.8 Why do you feel you have been able to make continuous gains over the years? *

I think that one of the main reasons I've managed to stay competitive is that i train fairly intensely year round, and also eat well. I eat pretty much the same food all year round both on and off season with only the amount's altering. As for junk food, in the off season i will have something every day if i feel like it maybe a bar of chocolate or something like that, but all my main meals are mostly the same i.e. rice, potatoes, or pasta and fish or chicken with broccoli or green beans

*Q.9 What supplements do you use? *

I use protein powders 2 to 3 times a day and also a recovery drink. I also use creatine, multi-vits and a lot of the time pre workout supplements as well. I'm also starting to use a supplement called 'reload' from Extreme Nutrition which is a natural test booster which I've heard a lot of good things about, and would like to thank Dougie at Extreme for sending me some, I will be putting a progress journal on Musclechat to let people know the results that I'm getting from using it.

*.10 How much do you feel supplements and sports nutrition help your training? *

I've always been a believer in using supplements as long as you do a bit of research to make sure of the quality and benefits. I feel if your training hard, and especially when you are getting older that's important to supplement your diet to make sure that your body is getting the proper nutrition needed in order to stay strong and healthy

*Q.11 What is it that motivates you through a hard session? *

Probably the fear of failure, haha. Plus the fact that i still want to be competitive in something that I love doing. I still enjoy training now as much as I ever did and enjoy setting myself different goals in the gym and seeing if I can achieve them

*.12 Why do you compete in natural bodybuilding?*

As far as I'm concerned, getting involved in natural bodybuilding was one of the best thing's I have ever done. The camaraderie at the contests and various get together is amazing. I also feel that I will hopefully be able to compete in the sport for many years to come, and have gained so many friends of all ages through getting involved, that i feel truly lucky

*I'd like to say thanks to a few people:*

Obviously I've had a lot of support over the years from friends and family, but I would also have to say thanks to Guy and Vicky at the BNBF/DFAC federations, I've competed with them, judged with them, and been helped with my posing and contest prep by them which has been invaluable. There's also the countless people yourself included who are also involved in one way or another in the sport, whether it's competing or behind the scenes at the shows, that make being involved both competing at home or abroad a great experience, and hopefully I will be around everyone for a long time yet.


----------

